# Brown spotting



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

hi ladies,
Since I came off the pill (5 years ago now) I have been having brown spotting on the run up to my period.  I have seen various GPs about this - none of them seem intereted and just say it's "normal".  One of them said "well, there's obviously something wrong becuase you're unable to get pg"   at which point I reminded her that we have male factor IF - she just shrugged but I get the impression she did think this wasn't normal but couldn't be bothered to explin the possible causes to me .  This didn't happen before I was on the pill or when I was taking the pill.  the spotting varies each month from a couple of days to a whole week and sometimes it doesn't happen at all (this is rare) and I just start bleeding .  I now have a gorgeous DD who is nearly 9 months old after ICSI  and the reason I ask is that we are ttc naturally (well kind of - we know it is almost impossible but it can't hurt can it - and miracles do happen  ) before we use some of our frosties.  This plays on my mind - what is it?  Why does it happen?  Why does it sometimes not happen?  And will it mean I can't get pg ( although this probably has a lot to do with the fact that I can count the amount of sperm DH has on 1 hand and they have a worse sense of direction than me  !).
Any ideas would be appreciated,
Thanks, JB. x


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

hi Hun

Have you had bloods taken recently to check hormone levels? Also are you up to date with your Smears?

I'm sure it is not 'normal' but I'm sure it is something that is common!


Love

Donna x


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

What bloods would you suggest?  My GP isn't really keen as they know I'm unlikely to conceive naturally   (I sooooo want to prove them wrong  ) and said I will want to have them done again when I do my next IVF cycle (they are so tight!).  I'm guessing FSH / LH and progesterone would be helpful ?  I think I've read somewhere that brown bleeding before a period can mean low progesterone / no ovulation?  Would it be useful to do some ovulation sticks do you think?  I get all the symptoms of ovulation e.g lots of ewcm (TMI  ), increased sex drive and ovulation pain so had always assumed that I did ovulate.  The ony time I used ovulation kits was for my 2 FETs and they both showed a surge but it did make me a bit stressed tbh.

I'm having my smear next Wednesday - I got a letter when I was pregnant last year with my DD and have been putting it off (very naughty I know) after having a 3rd degree tear   but she is nearly 9 months now so I have bitten the bullet and booked it for when my DH is at home next week as taking her would be a complete nightmare  and it would be even more impossible to relax than normal !

Thanks for any suggestions,
JB. x


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi, Sorry to be a pain .  I am going for my smear tomorrow and just wondered do you think it would be worth asking the nurse about my bloods?  Is it really worth making a GP appointment just to say I'd like some bloods done?  As well as the bloods mentioned above, do you think it is reasonable to ask for the following (we are thinking of doing a FET at the end of this year if we hae no joy naturally):
HIV
Hep
Iron (is this ferritin?)
I think this is all the clinic will need?
Thanks, JB. x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

It is worth asking the nurse as she is the one that is likely to take them anyway. Some are a bit more accomodating than GP's

Hormones FSH/LH and progesterone

Not sure they will do HIV and (HEP B?) If not your local GUM clinic should be able to do these for you

r x


----------

